
How I Learned to Code Neural Networks in 2015 - mrborgen
https://medium.com/@oslokommuneper/how-to-learn-neural-networks-758b78f2736e#.s0p5o4cxa
======
mrborgen
It's been quite a discussion on Reddit on the article. Feel free to ask
questions here as well and I'll answer as best as I can.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/3z0fmv/how_i_learne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/3z0fmv/how_i_learned_to_code_neural_networks_in_2015_in/)

~~~
danso
I've been reading the Reddit discussion so I don't have anything to add here
except for an upvote. Your writing and production values are excellent but I
especially appreciated the links to supplementary material.

~~~
mrborgen
Thanks!

